
Monoses: Machine Translation without parallel corpora - MordodeMaru
http://www.mikelartetxe.com/publication/2018e-emnlp/
======
MordodeMaru
As crazy as it may sound, this SMT engine proposal ma be able to performa
translation without preexisting bilingual corpora.

